# X-Trail Speedometer cable



## XTrailing (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a diagram showing where the speedometer cable coming from the dash connects to the gearbox? I've had a look on my xtrail and cant seem to find it.

if you could send me a pic or at least tell me where abouts its located it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

There's no Speedo cable, it's an electronic Speedometer.

Nissans use to have a sensor at the gearbox that feeds ECUs (Engine/tranny, ABS & AWD if equipped) & speedometer.


----------



## XTrailing (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Manuelgamex... so there should be a wire connection somewhere on the gear box right?? I cant find it... any picture or manual describing would be much apprciated.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Xtrailing,

What is the reason for asking ?
It is different for the Series 1 (pre & early 2003) than the Series 2 (late and post-2003) so we also need to know what model year of Xtrail you have.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

According to my work shop manual for my X-Trail (04-), the speedo uses the ABS sensors to calculate vehicle speed. You will not find a wire coming from your gearbox. Do you have a problem with your speedo?


----------

